# 2005 props video



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Video of 2005 haunt in process of being setup..day time, no sound, but some props are captured in thier animated state.

http://media.putfile.com/2005-haunt


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Those are great looking props Dr Morbius! Nice use of the Big Scream DVD. Did you use Vol 3? What was the TOT's reaction to that effect?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, the scream DVD (which I don't much care for based on the in store display) looked fantastic. Actually makes me want to try using it myself someday.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cool. I love the skeleton with quivering mandible!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thankyou..Alot of oohs and ahhs and "how'd he do that?"'s.

yea that's vol 3.

I have more pics but they came out CRAPPY at night..can barely see em!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, where did you get the crystal ball?


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Woah. Just woah! How'd you do the motion on the hanging man? His swaying and kicking looked pretty creepy to me.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Way to be Doc. I like it all.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, where did you get the crystal ball?


A fortune teller from the old country was hobbling down a road at night, when I hit her with my car, killing her instantly.

I took the crystal ball, and her father placed a curse on me making me thinner everyday!...sorry 'bout the Stephen King rip-off..

Really, it is a DVD of a crystal ball..I think they stopped selling them though.
Not many people want to mess with turning a TV upside down, or building a cabinet to hold the setup.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

TipoDeemin said:


> Woah. Just woah! How'd you do the motion on the hanging man? His swaying and kicking looked pretty creepy to me.


Thanks..Too kind!

It's just a PVC armature with a windshield wiper motor in it to make the legs kick..I have a new Web host, and will put a link to it here as soon as I can..Alot of people ask me about my props, and I am only too happy to put How-to's on my site. Stay tuned!


----------

